# Were ? New Life Spectrum ?



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Please, tell me were can I find fish food New Life Spectrum ?
Thanks.
L


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

they should have it at BAs


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't see it but I'll look again. 
Thanks.
L


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

it is at least on bigalsonline.ca


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest you contact Darius on Price Network as he has great prices. mops.ca and petsandponds.ca also carry it and both are much much cheaper than BA's.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can go to price network and contact Darius, sugarglidder, fishpedagogue


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

BA's ALWAYS sells expired NLS... I hate them.

Darius sells fresher cheaper NLS. Also Dainichi, which is 4 times better.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks.

I registered and got lost in there (price network ...) so, I just emailed Darius.

L


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> BA's ALWAYS sells expired NLS... I hate them.
> 
> Darius sells fresher cheaper NLS. Also Dainichi, which is 4 times better.


Hei handsome, you told me New Life Spectrum .... It's dainichi better ? 
My fishes like any frozen food and won't eat anything else unless I starve them for a day ... and .... I have to clean all the tanks after a non-frozen food feeding ....  
I need some dry food that they will LIKE .... Guess I have to try both ...
Thanks.
L

PS: the only chiclids I have are the Rams .... the majority is a crazy mix-and-match .....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Since you're in toronto, you might as well go with Darius, unless you can wait for sugerglidder's monthly trip down to the city.
There's nothing wrong with the other guys like sugerglidder and fishpedagog sorry if I spelt their names wrong.
I think I'll try out some Dainichi next time I'm at Darius' place.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> I think I'll try out some Dainichi next time I'm at Darius' place.


Is it a store or you are visiting him ?
Thanks. 
L


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's his home that you will be picking stuff up from him.

I'll leave that for him to disclose that info to you


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

lili said:


> Hei handsome, you told me New Life Spectrum .... It's dainichi better ?
> My fishes like any frozen food and won't eat anything else unless I starve them for a day ... and .... I have to clean all the tanks after a non-frozen food feeding ....
> I need some dry food that they will LIKE .... Guess I have to try both ...
> Thanks.
> ...


If your fish only eat frozen food then you've seriously spoiled them. Thats not a good complete diet to be on. You need to get them off that.

If you need to clean your tanks after a feeding you're not feeding right. If food hits the bottom, without you wanting it to, you're feeding wrong.

Feed a few pieces at a time, make sure it gets eaten. Take time. 10 mins per feeding to do it properly.

Dainichi is better quality. It is low in fat though so it works well if you mix it 50/50 with NLS

I know somebody who overfeeds- and has been for four years. This causes un-told numbers of problems. I just had to deal with fungus in that tank because its overfed. The extra food on the bottom just grows fungus and beard algae.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Same fish:









On NLS

40(ish) days later








Dainichi Veggie Deluxe


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW! That's a HUGE difference. I think I will be contacting Darius for Dainichi.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like Darius doesn't like me 'cause he didn't reply to my email.
If any of you it's willing to get me some of NLS from him I'll pay back or give cash in advance.
Thank you.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lili,

I've just emailed him so I'll let you know if I hear anything.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Darius also has a website. http://www.aquariumshop.ca/


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks gunnerx, I'm book marking that site!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Hi Lili,
> 
> I've just emailed him so I'll let you know if I hear anything.
> 
> ...


Yes, he did. Oh my God, that was fast !
Thank you T.
L

PS:  in the fish bussiness one needs connections .....


----------

